# Roubaix Elite '06 weight?



## mbourcier (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how much a '06 Roubaix Elite weighs? I see all the great reviews on the higher end Roubaixs but they are out of my budget range. LBS has '06 Elite for $1400. How does the Elite ride compared to the higher end models? My only concern is that the Alex 298 wheelset has recieved some not so great comments. How would they compare in weight/performance to the Neuvation M28 Aeros? 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

My first road bike was the 06’ Elite, triple. I think it weighed about 20 lbs with pedals, bottle cages, and very small bag. How it rode… I quickly realized I wish I had purchased a compact double. With in four weeks I had traded up to a 06’ Roubaix Expert, double. I would have kept it (longer) had it came stock with a compact double. The Utlegra components are a little better, but not a huge difference. I don’t remember much about the wheels, but in the four weeks I owned it, no problems. If you’re in to triples, it’s a good bike. Unless you live in Colorado, get a double. Just my $.02.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Utlegra components are a little better, but not a huge difference.


I believe the '06 Roubaix Elite had 9-speed 105, while the Ultegra is 10-speed. Depending on what cog set you're running and how you ride, IMO it's more than just a little better. I don't know the weight of the Elite, but my '06 Roubaix Expert, with a Toupe seat replacing the stock Avatar and Ti Speedplay pedals, weighed 17.4 lbs out the door when I bought it.

As for ride, you'll have to judge that for yourself.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry Dr. John for the confusion, but the ultegra group set I was referring to was the Ultegra group set on the second bike I had purchased, the Expert, to the Elite. I probably was not clear on that point. Anyway, you are correct about the group sets. I highly recommend the compact double over the triple.


----------



## mbourcier (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dr. John & Roadplay. I thought the triple would be better for wider gear selection and the few times in Michigan where I will run into hills. What make a double so desirable to trade in a bike after 4 weeks? I didn't think there would be a big enough weight difference to give up more gear selection. I come from MTB, so the road biking will be relatively new. Is there more than just a weight advantage that I don't see?

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

1 more quick question - can you switch from triple to compact double if wanted at a later time?


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

For me, it’s not so much the weight, it’s the simplicity. A compact double will do anything a triple will do, at least here in Oklahoma. The triple has several overlapping gear ratios, more movements for the front derailer, overall more reliable. Oh, and it does weigh less. I don’t have to think about gear selection nearly as much, simplicity. The more I have to think the more trouble I tend to get in to. (haven’t figured out why yet. ha ha) You’ll find several threads on this subject.

Good Luck,


----------



## mbourcier (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Roadplay,
After reading some more, I don't fear the double anymore for my type of riding. If the bike is a good deal and has a double, I'll take it. Have you compared ride of base Roubaix (carbon SS) to Roubaix Elite (full carbon)? I have located good deals on an '06 model of each. Is full carbon Roubaix worth $400 more? Doea yours have Alex 298 rims? I have read some not very good reviews on those wheels? I only weigh 160, so they may be ok.

BlurRoubaix,
From what I've read, to change from 3 to 2, you may need a new crank.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

My issues is that I like the look of the Gerolsteiner edition Expert and it only comes in triple. I think I'd need crank and front der. at least. 

Anyway, I have a triple on my base Roubaix now and I rarely use the 30t. I do some decent climbing and most of it in the 39. I have used the 30, but it is usually for the really rugged rides and not the norm.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> My issues is that I like the look of the Gerolsteiner edition Expert and it only comes in triple


Yeah, that's too bad. The Gerolsteiner is gorgeous. Even if you go the frameset route, you'd have to get the S-Works SL - the Pro frameset only comes in red. You can get the SL in Carbon/Red, Gerolsteiner, or Quick Step-Innergetic. And they all look great.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

mbourcier said:


> Thanks Roadplay,
> After reading some more, I don't fear the double anymore for my type of riding. If the bike is a good deal and has a double, I'll take it. Have you compared ride of base Roubaix (carbon SS) to Roubaix Elite (full carbon)? I have located good deals on an '06 model of each. Is full carbon Roubaix worth $400 more? Doea yours have Alex 298 rims? I have read some not very good reviews on those wheels? I only weigh 160, so they may be ok.
> 
> BlurRoubaix,
> From what I've read, to change from 3 to 2, you may need a new crank.



Mbourcier

I’m not a seasoned rider, been riding seriously for a year now. I actually now own a 07’ SWorks Roubaix (I love the Roubaix line of bikes). The big difference in this bike from the other Roubaix’s I’ve owned is the weight and frame stiffness. I really couldn’t tell that much of a difference between my Expert, R600 shimano wheels and my current Mavic ES wheels. The differences in wheels were very subtle, I guess I’m just not sensitive enough to tell that much of a difference in wheels. I don’t remember much about the Elite wheels, so maybe that’s a good thing. I didn’t know enough about wheels, at that time, to know if they were good or not. I personally think you adapt to what ever bike you get.

Knowledge is dangerous, so be careful how much you learn from this forum. I learned about the advantages of a compact double from this site, sold my Elite bought the Expert. Also wanted the upgrade from 105 to Ultegra components. I then learned about bike weight, frame stiffness and DA components, so I sold my Expert and bought an SWorks. Am I any faster? Yes. Is it because of the bikes? Probably not. Lesson learned… before you buy, do your home work and then be happy with what you’ve purchased (for a while any way). Oh, and once you buy a bike, stop looking and learning on this website. (ha ha).

Good luck in your bike search.


----------



## mbourcier (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Roadplay,
I went to LBS today. Weighed and rode 2 '06 Roubaixs. Elite 56 cm full carbon 20.02 lbs with test ride pedals. Base Roubaix (alum/carbon SS) 54 cm frame w/ pedals 20.44 lbs. The ride of full carbon was just slightly better (but I am a novice). But the 54 cm seemed to fit better. I am 5'10" so I thought 56 was right size but I guess not.

You have a good point, If I never taste the forbidden fruit (Roubaix S-works), then I will be happy on the lesser models. Maybe when the kids are older, I can get an S-works.


----------

